# who's C and who's D?



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

i'm C type. it seems like an overwhelming number of people here are D types. which type do you think is easier to handle(i just opened a pandora's box probably)?


----------



## RRBreak (Oct 26, 2001)

I am a little of both. I'll have C all day until I get anxious about something, then it will go straight to D.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i'm D. when i took lotronex as directed i turned C for a few days. that sucked. i honestly do not think one is worse. obviously there are different severities.. i have moderate D. i think comparing moderate c to moderate d is probably accurate.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

well i'm both really... i guess... I either have one problem or the other... or both at the same time... (C at the beginning changing to D by the end)... now THAT sucks...


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm C. I used to be C for days and days, then 1 day of D then back to C. Now it's just C all the time. I don't know which is worse, they both suck in different ways!!


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I'm IBS C/D. The BEST of both worlds! hahahaRegards, Lilymaid


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

im c- type.no wait,im d- type.nope now im just gassy.oh wait i think thats an anxiety attack.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm usually C and D as well. I also tend to be seasonal, so when it first hits, it's D for a really long time. Then i go from C to D on a daily basis.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

Ok, considering I actually have (....had?) UC, I am pretty stupid in not knowing what is goin gon here right? What are C and D?? sorry to be so slow


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm pretty consistently D. But occasionally my body throws in C for fun. It think they both have their drawbacks.


----------



## Shanteli (Dec 14, 2001)

Always "D"...I can't remember the last time I had "C"


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am "C" right now but when I first got this I was "D". I have had severe D, moderate D and severe C and moderate C. I would rather have a more mild case of C than D....but when it comes to severity I would rather have D than C...severe C was the worst experience of my life! Horrible cramps, bloating, not being able to eat a thing and no complete relief from any laxative (had to go to the emergency room and then a 3 day colon cleanse)! When I had the horrible diarrhea it was bad because after every meal I would hit the loo a bunch of times but at least there was relief.


----------

